# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Gezocht: model met acne (Amsterdam)

## jolandavanderhoek

Mijn naam is Jolanda van der Hoek en ik ben schoonheidsspecialiste. Om mijn kennis uit te breiden ben ik de specialisatie Acne gaan doen. Hiervoor ben ik op zoek naar mensen die acne (puistjes en mee-eters) hebben en die het leuk vinden om daarvoor een keer een gratis behandeling op school te krijgen. Mijn school zit in Amsterdam en de lessen zijn op woensdag overdag. 

Heeft u acne? Of kent u iemand met acne? Neem dan contact met mij op. Dit kan via [email protected]

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Jolanda,

Leuk dat je een specialisatie doet na de algemene schoonheidsspecialist opleiding  :Smile: 
Hopelijk vind je iemand in jou buurt die jou wil helpen!
Succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## jolandavanderhoek

De dagen waarop ik iemand op school nodig heb, weet ik inmiddels ook: woensdag 6 oktober en woensdag 3 november.

Heb je acne? Wil je een gratis behandeling? Wil je kijken hoe wij jouw probleem kunnen aanpakken? En woon je in de omgeving van Amsterdam? (uiteraard vergoed ik je reiskosten!) En kun je op een van deze dagen (of beide?)
Aarzal dan niet en neem contact met mij op!

Met vriendelijke groet,

Jolanda van der Hoek

----------

